# Modo de servicio en tv samsung



## gregoriorg (Abr 8, 2009)

no puedo entrar al modo de servicio de una tv samsung, chasis k15d, se gun es mute 182 y power, pero solo enciende sin entrar al modo de sevicio, si alguien me puede decir otro metodo, se lo agradeceria,.


----------

